# [Résolu] [Postfix] unable to lookup localhost

## Shadow AOK

Bonjour,

J'obtiens ce message relativement énervant lorsque j'envoie un email depuis la ligne de commande ou qu'un autre processus (cron par exemple) tente de le faire :

postfix : unable to lookup localhost

Pourtant, j'ai bien localhost ainsi que le hostname de ma machine dans /etc/hosts sur 127.0.0.1 et les deux répondent parfaitement au ping.

```
<root@linux.domaine.tld> (expanded from <root>): unable to look up host

    localhost: No address associated with hostname

Reporting-MTA: dns; linux.domaine.tld

X-Postfix-Queue-ID: AF12988073

X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; webmaster@domaine.tld

Arrival-Date: Tue, 17 Jul 2007 10:19:21 +0200 (CEST)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; root@linux.domaine.tld

Original-Recipient: rfc822; root

Action: failed

Status: 5.4.4

Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; unable to look up host localhost: No address

    associated with hostname

Received: by linux.domaine.tld (Postfix, from userid 0)

   id AF12988073; Tue, 17 Jul 2007 10:19:21 +0200 (CEST)

To: root@linux.domaine.tld

Subject: test

Message-Id: <20070717081921.AF12988073@linux.domaine.tld>

Date: Tue, 17 Jul 2007 10:19:21 +0200 (CEST)

From: webmaster@domaine.tld (root)

```

root renvoie vers le compte webmaster dans les alias.

le hostname est un FQDN valide : linux.domaine.tld.

Voici mon /etc/hosts :

127.0.0.1       localhost linux.domaine.tld linux localhost.domaine.tld

Et le $mydestination de postfix :

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, linux, localdomain.localhost

A noter qu'avec recipient_canonical, je fais du rewrite, pour les utilisateurs dont le compte mail arrive sur ce serveur, sous cette forme :

adresse@domaine.tld -> adresse@linux.domaine.tld

Une idée ?

C'est assez casse-pied comme problème.Last edited by Shadow AOK on Fri Jul 27, 2007 9:16 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## titoucha

Il faudrait que tu mettes ton titre en conformité avec les conventions du forum, cf ma signature.

----------

## Shadow AOK

C'est fait  :Smile: 

----------

## Uggy

"postconf -n" ?

Les logs ?

----------

## Shadow AOK

# postconf -n

alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[localhost]:10026

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.2.10/html

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

local_recipient_maps =

mail_owner = postfix

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

message_size_limit = 8388608

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, linux, localdomain.localhost

mydomain = domaine.tld

myhostname = linux.domaine.tld

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, 192.168.1.0/24

mynetworks_style = subnet

myorigin = $myhostname

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

notify_classes = bounce, delay, policy, protocol, resource, software

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.2.10/readme

recipient_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/recipient_canonical

relay_domains =

relayhost = smtp.fai.tld

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sender_canonical

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination

soft_bounce = no

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

Et voici les logs :

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/qmgr[8343]: 1C47188064: from=<>, size=2303, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/bounce[25806]: F30FD88063: sender non-delivery notification: 1C47188064

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/cleanup[25803]: 1E6BB8807D: message-id=<20070723062920.1E6BB8807D@linux.domaine.tld>

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/qmgr[8343]: 1E6BB8807D: from=<double-bounce@linux.domaine.tld>, size=1923, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/bounce[25806]: F30FD88063: postmaster non-delivery notification: 1E6BB8807D

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/qmgr[8343]: F30FD88063: removed

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/local[25808]: 1E6BB8807D: to=<webmaster@linux.domaine.tld>, orig_to=<postmaster>, relay=local, delay=0.15, delays=0.01/0.05/0/0.09, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail)

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/qmgr[8343]: 1E6BB8807D: removed

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/local[25807]: 1C47188064: to=<webmaster@linux.domaine.tld>, orig_to=<root@linux.domaine.tld>, relay=local, delay=0.16, delays=0/0.07/0/0.09, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail)

Jul 23 08:29:20 linux postfix/qmgr[8343]: 1C47188064: removed

A noter que ce serveur n'est pas un serveur MX, il récupère les emails via fetchmail et les envoie via le SMTP du fai.

----------

## F!nTcH

Essaye de mettre cette ligne en remplacement dans ton /etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost

```

Mets l'autre ligne en commentaire, comme ça si ça résoud pas, tu peux revert facilement  :Wink: 

----------

## Shadow AOK

Le problème reste le même  :Smile:  (je n'ai pas rebooté ceci dit)

J'ai activé (plus moyen de retrouver dans quel fichier c'était) le MultiLine où je ne sais plus quelle option qui permet de prendre en compte toutes les entrées du /etc/hosts lorsqu'il y en a plusieurs pour une seule ip, mais ça n'a pas arrangé les choses.

----------

## F!nTcH

Hum curieux ... enfin au moins t'auras essayé  :Wink: 

J'ai pensé à ça par rapport à la résolution de nom qui est faite sur 127.0.0.1 et sur cette ligne du postconf :

```

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, linux, localdomain.localhost

```

Et ce malgré :

```

mydomain = domaine.tld

myhostname = linux.domaine.tld

```

----------

## Shadow AOK

Ce n'est pas un problème très ennuyeux, mais à chaque fois que le serveur m'envoie un mail, ça rajoute une erreur  :Smile: 

Et pourtant il est à jour.

----------

## Uggy

Très étrange que le message "unable to look up host     localhost: No address associated with hostname" n'apparaisse pas dans les logs Postfix que tu as posté... il y avait rien avant tes lignes ??

----------

## Uggy

Ton Postfix serait pas chrooté par hasard ?

----------

## Shadow AOK

Non, postfix n'est pas chrooté  :Smile: 

Voici les logs :

```
Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/pickup[16345]: A3818880B4: uid=0 from=<root>

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/cleanup[18538]: A3818880B4: message-id=<20070727062818.A3818880B4@linux.domaine.tld>

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/qmgr[6219]: A3818880B4: from=<root@linux.domaine.tld>, size=321, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/smtp[18540]: A3818880B4: to=<webmaster@linux.domaine.tld>, orig_to=<webmaster>, relay=none, delay=0.11, delays=0.08/0.02/0/0, dsn=5.4.4, status=bounced (unable to look up ho

st localhost: No address associated with hostname)

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/cleanup[18538]: C2BE0880B5: message-id=<20070727062818.C2BE0880B5@linux.domaine.tld>

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/bounce[18541]: A3818880B4: sender non-delivery notification: C2BE0880B5

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/cleanup[18538]: C5AC0880B6: message-id=<20070727062818.C5AC0880B6@linux.domaine.tld>

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/bounce[18541]: A3818880B4: postmaster non-delivery notification: C5AC0880B6

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/qmgr[6219]: A3818880B4: removed

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/qmgr[6219]: C2BE0880B5: from=<>, size=2271, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/qmgr[6219]: C5AC0880B6: from=<double-bounce@linux.domaine.tld>, size=1891, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/local[18542]: C2BE0880B5: to=<webmaster@linux.domaine.tld>, orig_to=<root@linux.domaine.tld>, relay=local, delay=0.08, delays=0.02/0.01/0/0.06, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (d

elivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail)

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/qmgr[6219]: C2BE0880B5: removed

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/local[18543]: C5AC0880B6: to=<webmaster@linux.domaine.tld>, orig_to=<postmaster>, relay=local, delay=0.08, delays=0.02/0.01/0/0.05, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to comm

and: /usr/bin/procmail)

Jul 27 08:28:18 linux postfix/qmgr[6219]: C5AC0880B6: removed
```

D'ailleurs, j'aurais apparamment un message endommagé, mais il n'apparait pas dans la queue, il serait donc délivré ?

Jul 27 08:25:34 linux postfix/postfix-script: warning: damaged message: corrupt/9936E880B0

----------

## ultrabug

 *Shadow AOK wrote:*   

> Non, postfix n'est pas chrooté 
> 
> Voici les logs :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut  :Smile: 

Es-tu sûr de ta config antivirus via le content filter ?

```
content_filter = smtp-amavis:[localhost]:10026 
```

Deja, je serais toi, j'enleverais ça pour mieux segmenter les sources d'erreur.

Pour ton message corrompu, non il n'a pas été routé. Il est dans /var/spool/postfix/corrupt

Bon courage

----------

## Shadow AOK

Rofl, sans le content filter ça marche.

Mais normalement la configuration est bonne, cela pointe sur amavis qui est installé sur la même machine.

Ceci dit, le pointage est fait dans le master.cf donc je ne dois pas avoir besoin de renseigner cette variable.

Merci pour ton aide  :Smile:  (et aux autres également)

----------

## ultrabug

 *Shadow AOK wrote:*   

> Rofl, sans le content filter ça marche.
> 
> Mais normalement la configuration est bonne, cela pointe sur amavis qui est installé sur la même machine.
> 
> Ceci dit, le pointage est fait dans le master.cf donc je ne dois pas avoir besoin de renseigner cette variable.
> ...

 

Je t'en prie, pour qu'il marche tu n'as qu'a mettre ceci :

```
content_filter = smtp-amavis:127.0.0.1:10026 
```

Ce devrait marcher

----------

## Shadow AOK

Même en 127.0.0.1 ça ne marche pas mais tout bien reconsidéré c'est normal, je ne dois pas renseigner l'option  :Smile: 

Merci.

----------

## ultrabug

k

Un ptit (résolu) dans le topic plz  :Wink: 

Bonne journée

----------

## Uggy

Je prefere les logs complets  :Smile: 

Remplace

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[localhost]:10026

par

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10026

----------

## Uggy

Arf je prend un café 5 minutes..et pan... 10 messages intermédiaires  :Smile: 

----------

